# Dog kennel on Pavers



## mja9346 (Jul 7, 2011)

I am wanting to put a kennel in my back yard. We plan on selling our house in the next couple of years and do not want to put any type of permanent structure in the back yard that would deter people from buying the house. Many people do not have any need for a dog kennel. This is why I really don't want to pour a cement slab for the kennel floor. 

Just curious if anyone has had a kennel before with a paver flooring. Was thinking about some kind of 12x12 paver. Any opinions on satisfaction, maintenance, ect would be appreciated.


----------



## Gunssmoke3217 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have paver runs with 12X12's. It's rather easy to DIY. Figure out your square footage and determine how much Crushed Concrete you need for a base. Pack it tightly! It doesnt have to be precise but Also figure out which way you want it to drain and have a slight slope. Then put down exactly 1 inch of sand. Smooth it out and screte the sand so its nice and level. Start laying the pavers you choose. You may want to get blocks cut so you have it nice and square. Lastly. Get a bag or two of paver locking sand and sweep it in. once the cracks are filled hose it down. This allows the glue to react. Do not walk on it until it drys or else you will have permanant foot prints. The paver locking sand acts as a weed barrier. 

Almost forgot. Youll want to get landcape paver edging. You will butt the edging up to the perimiter of your run. If you dont put the edging down the blocks on the ends will fall away.


Any questions or clarifications let me know!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Yup - our last house had pavers - we had them installed professionally the second go around (we moved them from their original location) - we just sold the house a few months ago and the new owners liked them.


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Horse stall mats!! 4'x6' $35 just lay on the ground i have a 5 run kennel with these now cause i know i will be moving in couple years.. Just pull them up work up the ground to loosen the soil and throw some grass seed on it


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

i_willie12 said:


> Horse stall mats!! 4'x6' $35 just lay on the ground i have a 5 run kennel with these now cause i know i will be moving in couple years.. Just pull them up work up the ground to loosen the soil and throw some grass seed on it


Don't they get really hot in the summer like black top?


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have roof over mine
Had tarps before never a issue


----------



## BigKahuna13 (Mar 6, 2009)

Used old bricks that were all over my yard when I purchased my new home. It totally eliminates the dirt and mud in the kennel.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

just pour the slab and put up a basketball hoop


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

I know several folks with pavers in their kennels. All seem to fine and some better than others depending on the effort to install. I used pavers in my duck pen. 

Put concrete wire mesh down- pavers on top of mesh with about a 2 inch gap between pavers then rock on top. Or to fill the gaps. On mud to deal with on catching ducks. No critters digging in either 
Dk


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

Decide ahead of time if you want your kennel panels raised above the pavers. We set up our kennels and then laid the pavers on the inside… all fine but there's no drainage. Plan it out so that your panels aren't setting too close to the edges of your pavers or they might get tippy. Yea, we did that too.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

I've installed the 12" x 12" concrete pavers (for a walkway, not a kennel) pretty much the way Gunssmoke describes, except I'd not heard of locking sand, which sounds very useful. I think pavers look nicer than concrete but, IMO, if you do them correctly, they are at least as much trouble to install as concrete and are about as permanent. 

You can't just pull up the sod, rake the ground level, and lay the pavers down. You have to do the foundation work of digging several inches and putting in the gravel base, then sand. Otherwise, frost heaving and roots will ruin your nice level surface. (Maybe frost heaving isn't such an issue in Louisiana, I don't know.) Also, laying those pavers side by side to create a smooth surface is a major headache. 

I'd find a place in the yard where a future home buyer might like to have a paver or concrete surface. Instead of planning to pull the pavers out when you leave, install the sides of the kennel in such a way that they are easy to remove.


----------



## KRD (Nov 8, 2011)

I did treated wood decking, just like you would build a deck on your house, and am very happy with it. I had plywood on my last one and it sucked. It eventually started to sag and water/urine didn't drain. The decking works great though. Water and urine drains and it doesn't absorb. It keeps the dog clean and out of the mud. The only problem I have had is that I tried to Thompson water seal it too quick. The treated wood really needs to have a year on it before you seal it bc it won't absorb the sealant. I put the sealant on 3 months after I built the platform and it wouldn't absorb bc it was already sealed enough with being treated.


----------

